# Beautiful cat for adoption



## BinGhanem (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

I have a beautiful cat for adoption, Turkish, male, age about 1 year, very cute and love to sleep on anyone's lap. all papers are available/passport. Cat in Dubai.

I really don't want to give it away, I love that cat, but I really have no time to take care of the cat, I feel guilty if I don't sit and play with it for several hours playing and scratching his head.

I only going to give it to someone who have experience with cats and going to take care of Samson. I'm looking for a better home for my cat.

this was one of the hardest topics to write


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Aww too bad, I just adopted a cat last week! Samson looks wonderful! I am sure someone will adopt him.


----------



## cincinbrava (Jul 4, 2010)

Samson is so beautiful. Hubby has allergy, otherwise we will love to have Samson in our home. Surely he will find a sweet place to stay.


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

I have been thinking about getting a second cat, sister or brother, for my current cat (female, 1 year old, named Aki) who could use a playmate.

How is your cat with other cats?
Is your cat domestic? (house cat) If he is used to being outside it would not work as I live in an apartment.
Has he been "fixed"?

Depending on the above I would consider taking Samson on a "trial" basis to see if I can introduce him to Aki.

Send me a PM and let me know.


----------



## BinGhanem (Aug 5, 2011)

Sunset said:


> I have been thinking about getting a second cat, sister or brother, for my current cat (female, 1 year old, named Aki) who could use a playmate.
> 
> How is your cat with other cats?
> Is your cat domestic? (house cat) If he is used to being outside it would not work as I live in an apartment.
> ...



I dont have other cats so not sure how he'll react to that, he is friendly "too friendly with humans". No he is not been fixed, I'm against that really lol and not sure how it is been done, so never thought of it.

he is demostic, I never let him go out. 

if you think you wanna give it a try, let me know, I didn't find " send private message" option :s


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry, but since he's not neutered I'll have to pass.

I hope you find him a good home.


----------



## BinGhanem (Aug 5, 2011)

No problem 

I hope so to




Sunset said:


> Sorry, but since he's not neutered I'll have to pass.
> 
> I hope you find him a good home.


----------



## BinGhanem (Aug 5, 2011)

Still Looking !:juggle:


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

BinGhanem said:


> Still Looking !:juggle:


A few options:

1. Put an ad on Dubizzle
2. Put an ad on the notice board at your local supermarket.
3. Spread the words through family, friends and co-workers
4. Make flyers and push them under the doors of people living in your apartment block
5. Feline Friends

Hopefully, through one of the above methods, you'll be able to find him a good home.


----------



## vashie08 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi,

My friend is looking for a cat for her daughter... I will ask her tomorrow and let you know..


----------



## lillaura (May 22, 2011)

I have just moved to Dubai and would
Love to have some company . I adore cars but would not be able to let him out as I live in a flat. What would be the cost of adoption. He looks gorgeous!


----------

